# REPTICON in GA- July 26-27



## Leucs2008

Anybody going??? Its at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds.


----------



## divingne1

I plan on it 
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

I'll be there! I was hoping that maybe we could get a group together for lunch... anyone interested?
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

That sounds like an idea!


----------



## divingne1

I am always up for food.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

So who lives in Lawrenceville. . . I know someone does. What are some restaurants close to Repticon? Anyone have a preference on where to eat?
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

I live in Lawrenceville! There are some places around the Avenue. Lets see there is Chilis, Red Robin, Bonefish Grill. Theres an Applebees & an OCharleys not far from there. Im having trouble w/ my computer guys so I can only check sometimes but I definitely want to meet & go eat. I should be back online Monday. I hate not having my computer!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Tadpole4

Count me in!! I live very close to Lawrenceville, but I don' know where the restaurants are. I am up for where ever you guys decide.


----------



## Leucs2008

There is also Longhorn, Macaroni Grill & On the Border. Im up for anything!!


----------



## CHuempfner

All of those places sound good to me too! What time is everyone planning on getting to the show? Should we meet/eat before the show, or go to the show and leave to eat?
I don't have a preference! Just looking forward to it  
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

I am a big fan of On The Border & margaritas!! I say we meet at the show w/ a tentative time to meet at the restaurant b/c Im sure we'll get split up at the show. We're talking about going on Saturday right? How about meet at the show around noon on Saturday, then we'll go eat & drink???


----------



## Tadpole4

Sounds good to me


----------



## CHuempfner

MmmMmmmMMmmm. . . Margaritas! Sounds great to me  I might be at the show earlier, but I can just meet up with you guys around noon. Yes, I think Saturday is the day--1 week to go!
Crystal


----------



## Tadpole4

Where exactly is "on the boarder"? I live in Winder off 316 so give me directions from 316 to the fair grounds and the restaurant. 
Yes I have lived in GA for 15 years- and yes I am extremely close to Lawrenceville but I have seriously in all this time never learned my way around that part of town- I went to school in Athens and worked at Chateau Elan, my dad lives in Buford and my husbands grandparents live in Roswell so I am fairly comfortable navigating my way around those areas and I can get to the airport. but south of 316 - not so much :roll:


----------



## Leucs2008

Does anybody need any cultures?

I have...

Springtails~ $10
Bean Beetles~ $10
Wingless Melo FF~ $10

Just let me know!!


----------



## Tadpole4

I can always use springtails :wink: I can't ever manage to keep them alive  

Please tell me what bean beetles are??? what can I feed them to? I am always looking for easy food sources for my little froggie friends, to add a little diversity into their diet. Are they like flour beetles?


----------



## Leucs2008

I guess they're similar to flour beetles but way easier! You dont have the flour mess & you feed the adults not the larvae. They're very simple to care for. They lay their eggs inside the beans & about every 3 weeks you have an explosion of little beetles that you feed your frogs. Heres a link that might help you out. Let me know what you want & how many.  

http://www.dendroboard.com/food-feeding/topic36888.html


----------



## CHuempfner

I just bought my first springtail cultures and I think I might need help... I don't see any of the bugs in the charcoal. Any ideas?
I might be interested in the bean beetles also!I'll let you know in a day or 2.
Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Im not sure. I dont use charcoal in my springtail cultures, I use coco fiber. I can see tons of springtails in mine. :?: You should be able to see them, they're not shy. The coco is so much easier b/c you can just spoon the coco into your tank & its full of springtails. Hmmmm...


----------



## Tadpole4

OK that was a really long thread on feeding!!! WOW!!

I am all about trying new bugs- plus it looks like I can feed those beetles to all of my frogs not just the darts :lol: :lol: 

I'll be happy to take some of those buggers off your hands along with some springs :lol: 

Any other good bugs to feed my froggies- there were so many mentioned in that thread I lost track :roll:


----------



## CHuempfner

Shannon-
Are your springtails the temperate or tropical type?
I am definately interested in 1 of your bean beetle cultures Please.
I am going to try to put the "springtails" I ordered in a larger tub and with cocofiber and see what happens. I do not see any bugs and I have no idea what I am looking for either.  
I might bring one of these cultures for you to look at and see if you see anything.
Thanks-
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Mine are the temperate type. They are teeny tiny white bugs that are VERY active. They jump all over when you open the lid so you have to be careful but the frogs love them! Ill look at yours if you want me too.


----------



## Leucs2008

Hi guys!! So, lets meet in the parking lot right outside the ticket booth at 12:00. Please PM me & let me know exactly what cultures you guys want so I bring enough.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## divingne1

See you all then.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

See everyone at noon!
Crystal


----------



## Tadpole4

It was great to meet you guys today!! Sorry I wasn't able to stay for lunch- hopefully that will work out better next time


----------



## Leucs2008

It was nice meeting you too. Hopefully next time you can make lunch. It was fun!


----------



## asplundii

Ditto what tadpole said. Nice to be able to put faces to names and sorry I had to run so quick. Found out the little one was having a melt down because she was sick


----------



## Leucs2008

Aw! Sorry to hear she was sick! Let me know if you have any ?? about those beetles. They're super easy!! My frogs spit them out at first but it didnt stop them. I guess they feel different but they've got the hang of it now. :lol:


----------



## CHuempfner

Now wait. Who was Tadpole29 and who was Asplundi?? I am so blond sometimes, but I swear I think I would remember meeting you two.
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

I dont think you did Crystal. They were leaving as we were coming in & I didnt see you until we were already inside. You werent having a blonde moment. :wink:


----------



## CHuempfner

That's a good thing! I felt bad incase I didn't introduce myself or something.


----------



## Tadpole4

I'm sorry I missed you too!  My DH was over it by the time the rest of you got there. I misunderstood the time and thought we had said that because we would get separated inside that we would meet up afterward to go to lunch at 12 :? not that we would meet - walk around and then go to lunch  oops- so maybe next time I will get to stick around for lunch


----------



## CHuempfner

Yeah, Im sorry I missed you. We were about 15 minutes late. OOPS! There's always next time.  
Crystal


----------

